# Having trouble bonding bunnies



## bramhampoochpatrol (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have two rabbits - one is a 15 month old female I rescued in May this year (Roxy), and the other is an 18 month old male Rex former stud rabbit (Arthur) we brought home from his previous home who didn't want him in July. They've both been neutered.

I've been trying to bond them for months. They currently live next door to each other, Roxy in her two storey hutch and Arthur is in a pen with a hideaway. I've switched them over a few times and they know each other well. When either escapes the first thing they do is hop over to see the other.

The previous times they've met Arthur was obsessed with mounting Roxy, and she would let him but I removed him, let him calm down and placed him back with her. This just resulted in endless frantic chasing and Roxy being very stressed so I ended the sessions. I then spoke to a friend who recommended letting Arthur mount Roxy for 20-30 seconds and then removing him, which would allow him to assert his dominance and then he'd get over it and stop obsessing. I've now tried this technique too and she won't even let him mount her at all anymore. She will bow down and allow him to mount her face (which I don't allow even for a second because of the risk of biting his penis) but when he moves to her rear she flees.

Again we are in the cycle now where he is chasing her, less frantically than it has been before, because Arthur is just obsessed with mounting and she refuses to let him do it.

Where do I go from here? Is there anything I can do to move on from this sticking point? I'm getting close to my wits end at the moment, it's been months of trying (on and off) and we're still no closer. Should I give up? I still hold out hope because there's not been any aggression between them, but I would love someone with more experience to advise.

I'm stressed because we only rescued Arthur to be a friend to Roxy and I don't know what to do if this isn't going to work - I'm not sure I can persuade my other half to go through this all again, rehome Arthur and try another bunny. But at the same time I know Roxy isn't happy on her own.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome. 

Firstly, could I ask when they were spayed/neutered? It takes a while for hormones to die down. 

Secondly, could I suggest you a have a good read of our "sticky" thread re bonding? It will explain the best process, and how to succeed in a small totally neutral territory.

Thirdly, although there are no guarantees, I wouldn't give up yet. Humping isn't just an attempt to mate, it is a rabbit's way of claiming dominance. This is something they need to work out - who will be boss - but only under close supervision.

Some minor nipping is also fairly common. But you need to watch closely for any circling, which can quickly lead ot full on fighting. 

For this pair, swapping them hutch to hutch could be aggravating them - ie making them cross that someone has been on their territory.

So, read up first, and don't put them together until you have.

I'm off out, but Stormythai can offer you great advice to give your buns the best chance of bonding well.

PLease don't try to bond in a large space (movement triggers chasing, then possibly fighting), nor on another bun's territory.


----------



## doodlebugg (Sep 20, 2014)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## bramhampoochpatrol (Jul 10, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Firstly, could I ask when they were spayed/neutered? It takes a while for hormones to die down.
> 
> ...


Hello - thanks for your reply! Roxy was neutered just after we brought her home and Arthur the same. I did a lot of research before attempting to bond them & stuck to neutral territory etc (in the bath with towels down). I haven't used a spray bottle of water as Arthur reacts really badly to this and it aggravates him (which is unusual as he is a very laid back bun)

I took them for a car drive at the start of each set of attempts but even in the carrier in the car Arthur tries to mount Roxy

I won't give up I'm just feeling like every encounter between them results in the same thing & wonder if I'm missing something?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I really reccomend car drives, when I bonded Miffy and George they stayed in a dog crate for a week and we had regular trips out so they didn't get too cocky. 

Sometimes it easie to let someone else bod for you especially if you don't have a week free to watch them constantly. Some rabbit rescues and rabbit lovers will offer this service.


----------



## bramhampoochpatrol (Jul 10, 2014)

emzybabe said:


> I really reccomend car drives, when I bonded Miffy and George they stayed in a dog crate for a week and we had regular trips out so they didn't get too cocky.
> 
> Sometimes it easie to let someone else bod for you especially if you don't have a week free to watch them constantly. Some rabbit rescues and rabbit lovers will offer this service.


Thank you so much - I hadn't even thought of this! I've contacted my local bunny boarder who will be bonding them for me  takes all the stress out of it for me  (which I'm sure was not good for helping the buns make friends!)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hope it goes well would love to see a photo of the happily bonded couple


----------



## bramhampoochpatrol (Jul 10, 2014)

emzybabe said:


> hope it goes well would love to see a photo of the happily bonded couple


I will most certainly oblige! Fingers crossed for them coming home at the weekend!


----------

